#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Полезные ссылки

## Татьяна

Здесь можно размещать просто ссылки на сайты посвященные изучению санскрита.
Вот первая :http://www.franklang.ru/sanskrit.html
очень хорошая!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

http://www.multikulti.ru/Sanscrit/

----------


## Gasyoun

Beide Werke in Arbeit. Der kleine ist vollstдndig, der grosse
teilweise convertiert.

Возможно, мы будем друг другу более полезны в дальнейшем.

----------


## Gasyoun

http://groups.google.com/group/Nagari книги на санскрите

----------

